# hdtv-grafikkarten-out auf röhrenfernseher?



## _Lupo_ (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich plane momentan aus meinem alten Pc einen Multimedia-Rechner zu machen, den ich an meinen Röhrenfernseher anschließen will um Filme usw zu schauen. Eine Pc-Fernbedienung usw. besitze ich bereits, habe jedoch eine Frage:
Und zwar hat meine X800Pro@XT einen HDTV-S-Video-Ausgang. Mein Fernseher jedoch nur einen Cinch-Eingang und natürlich kann er als Röhrenfernseher kein HD-Signal verarbeiten.

Meine Frage also: Gibt es einen Adapter oder sowas, damit ich mir keine neue Grafikkarte kaufen muss? =) Also quasi von HDTV-S-Video auf Cinch?


----------



## chmee (9. Oktober 2008)

? Sorry, HDTV S-Video ? Das ist dann wohl ein Mini-Din-Anschluß, der Komponentenausgang (YUV oder YPbPr) in sich birgt, denn S-Video und HDTV lassen sich nicht vereinen !

Positiv ausgedrückt : Ein S-Video-Ausgang sollte auch in der Lage sein, ein FBAS-(Cinch)-Signal auszugeben. Das sollte die Lösung sein, die Du nutzen solltest. Alles Andere (Scanconverter etc..) ist für den Heimgebrauch zu teuer !

mfg chmee


----------



## _Lupo_ (9. Oktober 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ? Sorry, HDTV S-Video ? Das ist dann wohl ein Mini-Din-Anschluß, der Komponentenausgang (YUV oder YPbPr) in sich birgt, denn S-Video und HDTV lassen sich nicht vereinen !
> 
> Positiv ausgedrückt : Ein S-Video-Ausgang sollte auch in der Lage sein, ein FBAS-(Cinch)-Signal auszugeben. Das sollte die Lösung sein, die Du nutzen solltest. Alles Andere (Scanconverter etc..) ist für den Heimgebrauch zu teuer !
> 
> mfg chmee


hmm ... hab echt null Ahnung von HDTV :/ Es ist definitiv kein S-Video, der hat ja vier Pins, der Ausgang der Grafikkarte ist zwar rund und sieht nach S-Video aus, hat aber irgendwie 9 oder 10 Pins. Wie nennt sich so ein Ausgang überhaupt?


----------



## chmee (9. Oktober 2008)

Es ist, wie schon gesagt, ein Mini-Din-Anschluß, den es in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt. Bekannt als S-Video-Anschluß mit 4 Pins, kann aber mechanisch auch sehr viel mehr Pins haben. Grundsätzlich sollte so eine Grafikkartenbuchse FBAS, S-Video (YC) können, die aktuelleren Karten legen da noch das Komponentensignal (YUV/YPbPr) rein. Manchmal kann man auch einen Pin als Videoeingang ( zum Aufnehmen ) benutzen, das ist dann sicherlich -Marketing eben- besonders hervorgehoben.

mfg chmee


----------

